# Ford rust repair



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

So I have a F350 and its got some rust over the rear wheels. Right now its just bubbling not rotted out or anything at this point. 

How hard would this be to clean up and repair and still have it look rather good? Trying to keep it from looking like a home repair job. 

Thanks in advance I know there's a good deal of guys on here that know their body work.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get out the grinder and have at it. Use some bando to make the repair and then paint.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

The only way to do it right is to cut it out and replace it with patch panels. JC whitney has pretty cheap panels.You could grind it down, sandblast it, and repaint, but it may come back. If you do not get every little bit of the rust it will come back worse as the bondo will bubble out and look like crap


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

You might as well budget for the patch panel repair and do it right the first time, even if it means waiting longer.

Mine was bubbling up too, and i thought i'd cleaned it out perfectly, refilled the area, and even painted with a POR15 base. It did last another year, but just came back worse than before. 

I think if you're to the point where the paint is bubbling up, there's more damage than you think.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Look here for cheap repair panels...

http://www.rustrepair.com/index-mf.html


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

90% of the time the rust is coming through from the inside, simply patching up the outside will not stop it. for a cheap fix the only way is to clean both the inside and outside and then use a good quality rust primer/converter. This will give you a few more years anyways.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its right over the arch for the wheels on the rear, I am not looking for it to be perfect. It is a work truck, but at the same time I understand the difference of doing something vs. doing it right. Still a bit torn on cutting it out vs. sanding it down both sides and painting it. I a little afraid of blending the patched areas paint with the whole bed. Just never done anything like this before.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I disagree after investigation rot fender on our F250. 

I was look at bubbles that we got tons new on fender where it was rot. If you try push bubble it come out was WATER.

I wonder how water get inside paint then sit until it rot.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a friend that used to say you could hear a Ford rust on a quiet day.

:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

2COR517;1025650 said:


> I have a friend that used to say you could hear a GM frame crack on a quiet day.
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, those Ford frames are indestructible, right? Should I link the recent thread of the F250 that broke clean off on BOTH sides?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

2COR517;1025660 said:


> Yeah, those Ford frames are indestructible, right? Should I link the recent thread of the F250 that broke clean off on BOTH sides?


Here question

How many ford frame that broke here

Let me say I believe I see lot gm frames broke than Ford or Dodge.

Once again that F250 was city truck which worker don't treat nice and hit curb so hard that snap frame.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Milwaukee;1025645 said:


> Well I disagree after investigation rot fender on our F250.
> 
> I was look at bubbles that we got tons new on fender where it was rot. If you try push bubble it come out was WATER.
> 
> I wonder how water get inside paint then sit until it rot.


 The panel is perforated. Bondo will act like a sponge and pull the water from the inside. Thats why you need to clean and treat both sides of the panel to prevent further damage.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

ford6.9;1025608 said:


> Its right over the arch for the wheels on the rear, I am not looking for it to be perfect. It is a work truck, but at the same time I understand the difference of doing something vs. doing it right. Still a bit torn on cutting it out vs. sanding it down both sides and painting it. I a little afraid of blending the patched areas paint with the whole bed. Just never done anything like this before.


They always go at the arch, dirt and salt sit on the lip on the inside causing accelerated decay. It is hard to blend in the color using a spray can and cheapo guns aren't much better. A reasonable gun can be had for around $125-$135 or you can pay a paint shop $100 to paint it for you.

If you go for the sand and fill route try a can of color. on the last coats hold the can farther away each time and blend into the surounding paint. Take your time though and allow each coat to tack up. Once dry give it a light scrub with a 3M pad and cover with clear coat if required. Now you can sand down with a fine paper, say 800 grit, and polish the whole panel.
from a distance it will probably look pretty good.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Rust never sleeps. New sheetmetal is the only way to stop it.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

For a quick fix you can try POR 15 or chassis saver is another product that is suppose to stop rust.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Rust =s Cancer even when you think you got it all you usually don't and it ends up popping up somewhere else.

If you don't do it right the 1st time you will always be chasing it and even then it's seems like it's only a matter of time and it's back.

:realmad: RUST!!!


----------

